# Devils Lake Ice



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

How much ice is left on Devils Lake? Is it going to be all open by this weekend? Thanks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

47 views and nobody knows if the ice is going to be off the damn lake?!?!

I have a camper in Dead Cow Bay, but I guess I'll just go to my Dad's cabin in Minnesota and catch some crappie.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Saturday the 21st the West half of the lake was pretty open, East half was still ice covered.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

its open in a lot of areas ive heard


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Everywhere but the main bay and creel bay, that Ive seen, is wide open. The fish arent biting so I wouldnt waste too much time trying. Its been terrible. Lots of pike, but the walleyes are gone to spawn or not yet started but I havent talked to anyone who has caught more than a couple males and they have been out constantly the last 2 weeks.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, the spawn is behind a few weeks this year. I've done a little shore fishing there already this year and lots of northern like you said. I still think I'm going to Minnesota...with the temps warming up those little bays, this weekend could be the best crappie fishing of the open water season.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

Not sure how its going this week but we had limits of Walleyes last week on cranks. All males, up to about 4#. Fishing was spotty, we only got the 'eyes in one spot.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

6 mile bay jigging limits last Tuesday


----------



## gonefshn (Oct 22, 2003)

The ice is largely gone from the lake now. Been fishing the Six Mile area in boat since Sunday. Some good jigging by the bridge and some cranking also. Lots of pike and a few monster white bass as well. Walleyes have been mostly males but also catching some larger females. The females weren't spawned at all. Kept one smaller fish that when I cleaned it was a female. All her eggs were there and she didn't seem ready either. In with the pike you'd catch some females and if you had to put them in the boat to get the hook out they'd drop their load of eggs all over. Between their eggs, blood, and the slime my boats a MESS!!!

Heard Pelican's been really hot for larger fish, so heading there tonight.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Thanks for the info. Yeah, the spawn is behind a few weeks this year. I've done a little shore fishing there already this year and lots of northern like you said. I still think I'm going to Minnesota...with the temps warming up those little bays, this weekend could be the best crappie fishing of the open water season.


Did exactly that, and glad I did. Between the GF and I we brougt home our 20, and caught plenty more. Take a kid fishing, take a girl fishing...hell just go fishing.........


----------

